# Jo Yeates murder on the news



## Carina1962 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just watching Sky news and what do others think about this Joanna Yeates murder?  do you think the landlord has done it?  i must say he does look a dodgy character but he is obviously an intelligent bloke but wonder why he did it (if he did) - horrid piece of news at Xmas though


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2011)

It's terrible. She's from Hampshire originally, so there's been a lot on the local news about it. It's not looking good fr the landlord is it? He had a key and knew her boyfriend was away for the weekend. Presumably the boyfriend has a cast-iron alibi since he was in Sheffield. I hope at least that they have caught the person responsible so the rest of the community can feel safer.


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 1, 2011)

I wasn't sure why the boyfriend was ruled out completely as a suspect but you have explained it, so was the landlord lying that he saw her with 2 other people coming out of her flat? apparently they are re-opening a case which happened years ago where a young 20 yo was strangled - it is all very bizarre isn't it?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2011)

I know it might sound odd, but I've been wondering what happened to the pizza she bought. By all accounts he was an eccentric man, but I suppose innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, pizza a real mystery, no trace of box at all i believe -  but what is all this now about the neighbour helping out with police enquiries and jump starting her boyfriend's car?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2011)

carina62 said:


> Yes, pizza a real mystery, no trace of box at all i believe -  but what is all this now about the neighbour helping out with police enquiries and jump starting her boyfriend's car?



From what I can gather it is evidence that the landlord knew she would be alone, as he was the one who borrowed the jump leads from the neighbour.


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 1, 2011)

oooh i see of course.  It's just so scary really as my daughter lives in a rented house with her boyfriend and son (my grandson) and to think how close to home the situation is although my daughter says she hardly sees her landlord but nevertheless you just don't think do you that your landlord can be a danger.   I know Hampshire quite well as i used to go there a lot when i was married to my ex husband as he has family there, i know Petersfield, Southampton, Portsmouth and a few other places and always loved visiting Hants


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2011)

85% of murders are done by people the victim knew,also why did it take the landlord so long to come forward and say he saw her with 2 men, he did it i reckon..they cops dont want to continue questioning for longer for nothing.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just a quick reminder not to say anything that could be deemed as prejudicial. They are apparently being very vigilant with anything in the media as well as on the net, whether news or private comment. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12100015

Rob


----------



## Donald (Jan 1, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Just a quick reminder not to say anything that could be deemed as prejudicial. They are apparently being very vigilant with anything in the media as well as on the net, whether news or private comment.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12100015
> 
> Rob



Good comment this has been mentioned on the news a couple of times this kind of thing is always a nasty business.


----------



## squidge63 (Jan 1, 2011)

i still think the boyfriend should be quizzed more.. they spoke to his brother or whoever it was he went to see in Sheffield, and he said he had given police times and dates and then said hmm should I be telling you this..and shut up. I am presuming the boyfriend left on the friday, he could easily have done the murder and then gone up to sheffield. My girlfriend said when she saw the landlord, he is creepy and she wouldn't want him as her landlord.. I hope they have the right man.. The pizza thing is just weird.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 1, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Just a quick reminder not to say anything that could be deemed as prejudicial. They are apparently being very vigilant with anything in the media as well as on the net, whether news or private comment.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12100015
> 
> Rob



Thanks Rob for reminding about concerns over coverage of the murder and speculation - this could ultimately influence the chances of a fair trial. 

Sympathy to Jo Yeates' family and respect to all involved in the investigation.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 1, 2011)

Never a good idea to speculate if someone is guilty or not even when someone has been charged, innocent until proven guilty is what the law says and I pray that the Police do find the killer of Jo Yeates for the sake of her family.


----------



## alisonz (Jan 1, 2011)

It's her family I feel for. I have personal experience of trying to deal with a missing member of the family. My heart goes out to her parents at this really difficult time.


----------



## Steff (Jan 2, 2011)

Well the guy has been realised on bail.


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 2, 2011)

does this mean that the landlord didn't do it?  is there not enough evidence to charge him?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2011)

carina62 said:


> does this mean that the landlord didn't do it?  is there not enough evidence to charge him?



He's been relesaed on bail so there will be certain conditions imposed, like him not leaving town or something.


----------



## bev (Jan 2, 2011)

R.I.P. Jo Yeates. Bev


----------

